# Piptospatha Ridleyi



## paulbert (Jan 22, 2017)

When I first saw this plant at the lfs, my first thought was it could not be grown submerged because of the unusual leaf markings (it was submerged at the store). But a quick internet search showed it could be grown submerged or emersed, so I bought a couple of pots.

Aside from a few retailers which I'm sure are happy to sell them, I'm not finding much info on these plants. Has anyone here attempted to grow Piptospatha Ridleyi submerged?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi paulbert,

So I went back 5 years to get rid of the 'hype' and it does appear to be capable of living submerged. Michael Lo, shows it in the native habitat of Johor, Malaysia the last picture shows it submerged in a stream.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

You and buceplant.com are the only places I've seen it. Your pics are cooler, I didn't realize they had those spots which makes me like them more. Before that I thought they were too similar to Anubias afzelii to be appealing. Also buceplant says they're in the same Aroid family as buce and crypts? Didn't realize they were considered the same family of plants. Cool stuff


----------



## paulbert (Jan 22, 2017)

A better picture. I have it in both a CO2 tank and a low tech setup. I'll post an update as things pan out.


----------



## Aku Sakana (Jul 27, 2017)

Well? Did they die in both tanks ? 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

It does fine submersed. This one isnt very mature but all these leaves grew underwater


----------

